# graft



## sam-c (Feb 13, 2002)

how do you graft an orange tree


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 14, 2002)

Lotsa stuff on grafting on the web, start here 

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=grafting+citrus&geo=no&fs=web

then modify the search to find other combinations.

such a s "fruit grafting".


----------

